# When To Switch To Adult Food?



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

FWIW, my vet told me to switch my Lucy (now almost 10 months) over at one year. I am really not the one to ask about feeding, but I feed large breed puppy on the advice of my vet.

I am curious as to your feeding schedule. I have 2 standard girls, and I have always fed their kibble free choice. I also feed them raw or dehydrated raw, which they ask for by sitting in front of the sink and staring me down a couple times a day. This is how I always fed my previous dogs as well. I've just never worried about when or how much to feed, and I have never had a fat dog. My vet knows, and doesn't seem to be concerned about it, but then again she didn't blink when she found out I feed raw as well. Now I have to ask: Do most people really measure out their dog food? 

You make me feel like a bad mother, LOL. But seriously, have you ever wondered if you are not feeding enough, given the bile she is throwing up?


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

At the recommendation of our breeder, we switched over to large breed adult food around 12 weeks, give or take, when we finished the bag. Kobe is 8 months old next week and to date, we have had no issues. At about 4 months the vet told us there is no need for the mid day meal and started feeding 1 1/2 cups in the am and the same in the pm. Based on our exercise schedule (we are walking 4 -5 miles/day) we upped the food to 2 cups in the am and 2 cups in the pm. Of course, we treat periodically with dog treats, and fresh fruit and vegetables. I was told that you know they have over eaten if they have a looser stool. We are feeding Wellness Large Breed Adult.


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Cale got sick on puppy food... he was switched at 9 weeks and was fed mostly raw. 

Autumn never got puppy food from us (or the breeder as far as I know) and is also fed 1/2 raw and kibble. \

I could free feed Cale as he isn't a pig but Autumn would probably kill herself. She is extremely food driven and not because she's 'hungry'. 

Oh and I pretty much eyeball everything and add food when the dogs are more active and reduce a bit if they are having a lazy few days.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My kibble supplier said that hardly any of the kennels he sells food to even buy puppy food at all. They either feed the pre-made RAW he sells, or they buy one of the all-life stages kibbles. As long as you're on an all life stages kibble, you're good to go. If you're feeding a puppy food, you can slowly transition over to an all life stages kibble at any time. I wouldn't leave a puppy on puppy food for more than a year.

The amount to feed totally depends on the puppy. Check your puppy's ribs. You should be able to feel them and the dog's backbone lightly without too much fat on them, but not too skinny (concentration camp style) either. I adjust the amount of food depending on what I feel when I check the ribs.

Once puppies stop growing so fast, you may find that you have to cut back on the amount of food to keep them from getting fat. For example, Potsie is a 3 year old small miniature at 12.8 lb., and he only eats 1/2 cup of premium kibble a day, divided into 2 feedings. He doesn't get a great deal of exercise in the winter. Once he starts getting taken on more walks, I'll probably have to increase his food a little. Since you have a Spoo, you obviously need to feed more. I had a boxer puppy that was eating almost 4 cups a day at 4 months and 34 lb.


----------

